# CPC-A Resume Posting



## mamajay408 (May 30, 2010)

Please help me secure a position as a intern or CPC in training with a medical billing or coding company or a physicians practice in Kansas City, MO, Jefferson City, MO, Boulder, Co, Johnson City, TN or Greeneville, TN. I am looking for a place where I can gain valuable real life experience and serve the office willing to help me in the process. I am a CPC-A with AAPC membership and a CPC Certificate from AAPC . I will work hard and excel in this field. If you know of any opportunities in the Kansas City, Jefferson City, Boulder, Johnson City OR Greeneville area I would love to hear from you. My e-mail is gretchenjay408@yahoo.com my phone number is (573) 291-1539. Thank you and I can't wait to get started.

Gretchen Schneiter Jay
6519 Ne 44th Avenue Street
Kansas City, MO 64117
573-291-1539
gretchenjay408@yahoo.com
Education:
University of Iowa, Iowa City, IA, 1985
Bachelors of Business Administration
Administrative Management
AAPC: Member # 01124999
Certification Test May 15th, 2010: Passed
AAPC: CPC Preparation class.  

Work Experience:
Hutchinson Credit Union: (06/01-02/02) Hutchinson, KS
Loan Processor
Overlake Mortgage Company: (12/95-11/96) Bellevue, WA
Operations Manager: Management of multiple branches, site development and licensure, Human Resources (developing 401k plan, updating benefits, and establishing a computerized personnel data base), overseeing Processing, Underwriting prep, Production, Quality Control, Compliance, Liaison for third party relationships, etc.
Countrywide Funding Corporation: (06/91-08/95) Retail division, Lynnwood WA
Assistant Manager: Administrative responsibilities, supervision and training of staff, reconciliation of profit & loss and bonus reports, conventional, Jumbo, and FHA (DE) underwriting.  In addition to origination, processing, closing, funding and shipping of collateral packages.
Hawkeye State Bank: (02/91-05/95), Iowa City, IA
Supervisor Secondary Market: Hired short term to establish the creation of the secondary mortgage loan department.  Purchased equipment, software, set up computer system, and contacted investors.  Trained Loan Officers and Processors:  Origination, Processing, Closing, Funding and Shipping.
James Mortgage Company: (03/90-01/91, Iowa City, IA: Office Manager/Processor/Closer
United Federal Savings Bank of Iowa: (11/86-02/90) Iowa City, IA: Processor
Hawkeye Bancorporation Mortgage Company: (04/86-11/86) Iowa City, IA: Closer
United Federal Savings Bank of Iowa, (06/83-04/86), Iowa City, IA: Branch Operations

Volunteer Experience:
Independent Living Center of SE Missouri: (2007-2009) Volunteer Arthritis Exercise Instructor
Heart Walk: (April 2008) Committee Member, event planning and set up
The Claudia Foundation's Charlie Classics: (2007-2009) Mentor
PEO: Chapter JV (2002-current) President 06/07, Treasurer 04/05
Missouri Governor's Mansion: (2002-2007) docent
Art in a Suitcase: (2003-2007) Art instructor
Belair Elementary: (2006-2007) Mentor/Tutor
Cole County Medical Alliance: (2002-2007) Treasurer 2 years, Membership 4 years
American Red Cross: (2006-2007) Heart of a Hero volunteer
Capital Region Medical Center: (2002-2007) Volunteer same day surgery, Easter Baskets, Fall Festival, Committee member (resident at large) and Tissue and Organ donation education, lifetime member.
Garden Club/Master Gardener: (2002, 2004-2007) Member, co chair 2007 garden tour.
PEO Chapter BY: (1999-2002) member
Hutchinson Follies: (2002) Volunteer coordinator set up endowment fund for Hearts and Hands, raised $89,000.00
Cancer Council of Reno County: (1997-2002) Volunteer, worked fundraisers
TECH: (1997-2002) (training evaluation center for the handicapped) Christmas auction volunteer
Hearts and Hands: (1997-2002) President 2 years, major fundraiser golf tournament
Kindergarten Tours Hutchinson Hospital: (1998-2002)
Reno County Medical Alliance: (1997-2002) president 2 years, membership, puppeteer


----------

